# Ich habe/hatte es gemacht gehabt. (landschaftlich, nicht standardsprachlich))



## Hutschi

Regional gibt es die Wendung:

Ich habe/hatte es gemacht gehabt.

Wie heißt diese Form?
Warum ist sie "verboten"?
Wo (in welcher Gegend) wird sie verwendet?

Ich kenne sie von meinen Eltern, die aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald stammen.

Ich mache es. - Präsens (Gegenwart)
Ich machte es. Präteritum (Vergangenheit)
Ich habe es gemacht. Perfekt (vollendete Gegenwart)
Ich hatte es gemacht. Plusquamperfekt (vollendete Vergangenheit)

Ich habe es gemacht gehabt -
Ich hatte es gemacht gehabt -

Welche Zeitform ist es?

Die Funktion ist relativ klar: Es wird ein zusätzlicher vollendeter Aspekt gebildet.

Ich hatte es bereits gemacht gehabt, warum machst du es noch mal?

Die Form ist soweit verbreitet, dass sie in Zwiebelfisch berichtet wird - dort wird sie als "Ultra-Perfekt" bzw.  "Ultra-Plusquamperfekt" bezeichnet. Zwiebelfisch: Das Ultra-Perfekt - SPIEGEL ONLINE "Die noch vollendetere Vergangenheit der vollendeten Vergangenheit."
Aber das ist sicher ironisch.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe/hatte es gemacht gehabt.


_Ich habe es gemacht gehabt_ und _ich hatte es gemacht gehabt _gehören nicht in dieselbe Schublade:

_Ich habe es gemacht gehabt_ ist eine Ersatzform für _Ich hatte es gemacht _(Plusquamperfekt) in Lokalsprachen, in denen das Präteritum ausgestorben ist und die Wortform_ hatte _entsprechend nicht zur Verfügung steht.
_Ich hatte es gemacht gehabt _ist tatsächlich so ein "Ultra-Perfekt", so wie Sick ihn beschreibt.
Da Antworten auf die Frage, _warum _die beiden Formen nicht als standardsprachlich gelten, sind entsprechend unterschiedlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Bernd.
Die Herkunft ist einigermaßen klar.
Es würde aber dann bedeuten, dass ich es standardsprachlich zumindest dann verwenden könnte, wenn kein Präteritum zur Verfügung steht.
Von Schriftstellern wird die Form jedenfalls verwendet, ich habe sie schon oft gelesen.

(edit
PS:
Über "Superperfekt" habe ich es jetzt gefunden.
Doppeltes Perfekt – Wikipedia
Es heißt Doppeltes Perfekt.

Ich hatte angenommen, "Superperfekt" sei Ironie, aber der Begriff steht auch in der Wikipedia.
Dort ist auch die von Dir benannte Herkunft bestätigt.

Die Form gibt es also laut Wikipedia auch in Französisch und in Jiddisch.



> Eine Studie von Michael Rödel [...] wertet das Phänomen als aspektuelle Erscheinung, indem der Sprecher das doppelte Perfekt bei einem abgeschlossenen Sachverhalt einsetzen könne.[3]


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es würde aber dann bedeuten, dass ich es standardsprachlich zumindest dann verwenden könnte, wenn kein Präteritum zur Verfügung steht.


Standardsprachlich steht Präteritum aber zur Verfügung. Und das genau ist die Antwort auf die Frage, warum _Ich habe es gemacht gehabt _nicht standardsprachlich ist.


Hutschi said:


> Über "Superperfekt" habe ich es jetzt gefunden.
> Doppeltes Perfekt – Wikipedia
> Es heißt Doppeltes Perfekt.


_Doppeltes Perfekt_ und _Superperfekt_ ist nicht dasselbe. Ersteres ist _Ich habe es gemacht gehabt_ und letzteres ist _ich hatte es gemacht gehabt_. Die Begriffe sind in der ersten Zeile in dem Wiki-Artikel missverständlich vermischt. Weiter unten ist es dann richtig.


----------



## Hutschi

Also überwog in dem Zwiebelfisch-Artikel doch die Ironie ...

Wikipedia gibt hier als Beispiel für fehlendes Perfekt:
_"... weil er das Buch nach Schulschluss in der Schule vergessen gehabt habe"
_
Eingefallen wäre mir das Beispiel nur, wenn ich es gebraucht hätte. (Dann aber problemlos.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wikipedia gibt hier als Beispiel:
> _"... weil er das Buch nach Schulschluss in der Schule vergessen gehabt habe"_


Jetzt verstehe ich, was Du meinst. Entschuldige, dass ich auf der Leitung gestanden habe. Ja, das ist richtig. Im Konjunktiv steht tatsächlich kein Präteritum zur Verfügung und dort ist auch standardsprachlich Doppelperfekt akzeptabel.

Aus demselben Grund ist Doppelperfekt auch standardsprachlich zur Konstruktion eines Pluquamperfektinfinitivs akzeptabel:
_Er hatte sich übergeben ohne zuvor etwas gegessen gehabt zu haben._


----------



## Kajjo

Umgangssprachlich wird das doppelte Perfekt zwar einerseits als Folge dialektaler Einflüsse gebildet, andererseits auch ganz simpel überregional zur ungrammatischen Verstärkung eingesetzt:

_Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!
Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt! <Verstärkung, nicht Vorvergangenheit / nicht standardsprachlich>
_
Manche der "doppelten Perfekte" sind somit austauschbar mit dem normalen Perfekt, während die dialektalen "doppelte Perfekte" eher dann auftreten, wenn das Perfekt anstelle des Präteritums verwendet wird und der Erzähler eine vorvergangene Form braucht (standardsprachlich: Präteritum > Plusquamperfekt; in Gegenden des Präteritumschwundes: Perfekt > doppeltes Perfekt).

Ich habe noch einen andere Theorie zum doppelten Perfekt mit "sein", und zwar dass der eilige, weniger gebildete Sprecher vielleicht das Partizip quasi als Prädikativ sieht 

_Er ist gesund gewesen. <_von _gesund sein>
*Er ist gegangen gewesen. <_von _gegangen sein>_

_Er hat es erledigt. <_von _erledigen>
*Er hat es erledigt gehabt. <_von _erledigt haben>
_
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Im Konjunktiv steht tatsächlich kein Präteritum zur Verfügung und dort ist auch standardsprachlich Doppelperfekt akzeptabel.


Wobei ich es dort, abweichend von Wikipedia, nicht als Doppelperfekt definieren würde, sondern als spezielle Form, wie der Konjunktiv halt hier gebildet wird. Das Konzept ist aber natürlich vergleichbar.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wobei ich es dort, abweichend von Wikipedia, nicht als Doppelperfekt definieren würde, sondern als spezielle Form, wie der Konjunktiv halt hier gebildet wird. Das Konzept ist aber natürlich vergleichbar.


Eine solche Sprachregelung wäre u.U. sinnvoll um


Kajjo said:


> Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt! <Verstärkung, nicht Vorvergangenheit / nicht standardsprachlich>


von der Plusquamperfekt-Ersatzform terminologisch zu unterscheiden, wie z.B. in: _Bevor er zu Abend gegessen hat, hat er ein Buch gelesen gehabt._

In dem Fall wäre es dann aber vielleicht doch besser, _Doppelperfekt _als Bezeichnung der Plusquamperfekt-Ersatzform beizubehalten und zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen _Superperfekt_-Formen zu unterscheiden. Vielleicht _Superperfekt _und_ Superperfekt II_ oder so ähnlich.

Recht plausible finde ich die in dem Wiki-Artikel erwähnte Vermutung, diese Superperfekt-Formen als aspektuelle Unterscheidungen vom Perfekt bzw. vom Plusquamperfekt zu betrachten, die mit der (Re-)Interpretation von Perfekt und Plusquamperfekt als reine Zeitformen anstatt als Aspektformen entstanden sind.


Kajjo said:


> Ich habe noch einen andere Theorie zum doppelten Perfekt mit "sein", und zwar dass der eilige, weniger gebildete Sprecher vielleicht das Partizip quasi als Prädikativ sieht
> 
> _Er ist gesund gewesen. <_von _gesund sein>
> *Er ist gegangen gewesen. <_von _gegangen sein>_
> 
> _Er hat es erledigt. <_von _erledigen>
> *Er hat es erledigt gehabt. <_von _erledigt haben>
> _
> Was meint ihr dazu?


Diese Erklärung bringt substantiell nichts neues. Der Präteritumersatz wäre in allen Fällen Triebfeder:
_Er war gesund. > Er ist gesund gewesen.
Er war gegangen. > Er ist gegangen gewesen._

Dazu kommt noch, dass _Doppelperfekt _als umgangssprachliche Ersatzform vor allem ein Phänomen des_ haben_-Perfekts ist.

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr gefällt mir diese _Aspekttheorie des Superperfekts. _Und es wäre tatsächlich sinnvoll, zwischen der _Ersatzform_ und dem _Superperfekt_ zu unterscheiden, auch wenn die beiden formal identisch sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Umgangssprachlich wird das doppelte Perfekt zwar einerseits als Folge dialektaler Einflüsse gebildet, andererseits auch ganz simpel überregional zur ungrammatischen Verstärkung eingesetzt:
> 
> _Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!
> Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt! <Verstärkung, nicht Vorvergangenheit / nicht standardsprachlich>
> _
> ...


Es ist sehr interessant, dass diese Form überregional verwendet wird.
Ich habe es auch als Verstärkung und als Betonung, dass der Vorgang wirklich abgeschlossen ist und stattgefunden hat, aufgefasst.

In Sachsen ist die Form sehr selten, zumindest in Dresden, im fränkisch-itzgründischen Bereich sehr häufig, dort wird aber neben der Umgangssprache noch "richtiger" Dialekt gesprochen (statt sanfter Übergang zwischen verschiedenen Stufen echte Diglossie).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist sehr interessant, dass diese Form überregional verwendet wird.
> Ich habe es auch als Verstärkung und als Betonung, dass der Vorgang wirklich abgeschlossen ist und stattgefunden hat, aufgefasst.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Kajjos und Sicks Analyse als _Verstärkung_ den Kern der Sache trifft. Wie ich bereits sagte:


berndf said:


> Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr gefällt mir diese _Aspekttheorie des Superperfekts._


Hierzu ist dies


Kajjo said:


> Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt! <Verstärkung, nicht Vorvergangenheit / nicht standardsprachlich>


ist ein sehr schönes Beispiel. Der Bedeutung entspricht dem des Englischen_ past perfekt _(drückt Beendigung in der Vergangenheit aus) und ist keine Vorvergangenheit, wie das deutschen Plusquamperfekt heute interpretiert wird. Es wird durch den Satz ausgedrückt aus, dass dem Angesprochenen in der Vergangenheit etwas gewusst gewesen sein musste oder sollte, weil es ihm gesagt war.

Zur Verdeutlichung des Unterschiedes hier noch zwei Beispiele, in denen standardsprachlich Plusquamperfekt akzeptabel sind:
A. _Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hatte er die Heizung runter gedreht._
B. _Als er zu Bett ging, hatte er bereits die Heizung runter gedreht._

Im Englischen wäre _past perfect _nur in B. richtig, nicht aber in A. Wenn ich jetzt im Deutschen die drei Möglichkeiten 1. Präteritum, 2. Plusquamperfekt und 3. Doppelperfekt gegenüberstelle, komme ich intuitiv zu folgenden Ergebnissen:
A1. _Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, drehte er die Heizung runter._
A2. _Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hatte er die Heizung runter gedreht._
A3. _Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hat er die Heizung runter gedreht gehabt._
B1. _Als er zu Bett ging, drehte er bereits die Heizung runter._
B2. _Als er zu Bett ging, hatte er bereits die Heizung runter gedreht._
B3. _Als er zu Bett ging, hat er bereits die Heizung runter gedreht gehabt._

In Summe sieht man, glaube ich, recht schön, dass das Doppelperfekt hier die verloren gegangene Aspektmarkierung ausdrückt: Präteritum trägt eine eventive Markierung und ist darum nur in A. möglich und Doppelperfekt trägt eine Perfekt-Markierung und ist darum nur in B. möglich. Plusquamperfekt trägt aber keine Markierung mehr und ist darum in beiden Fällen möglich.


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt natürlich vom Kontext ab, de Frage des Aspektes hatte ich ja schon im ersten Abschnitt ausgesprochen. Die Form erlaubt es.

Regional verstehe ich es so:
A: _Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hatte er die Heizung runter gedreht. (unklar, ob  zu dem Zeitpunkt zwei Stunden vor dem Ins-Bett-Gehen fertig war, es kann auch ein unterbrochener Vorgang gewesen sein.)_
_B: Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hatte er die Heizung runter gedreht gehabt. (klar fertig mit Heizung herunterdrehen. Verstärkung, dass er damit fertig war.)
Das ist zugleich eine Frage des Aspekts, denke ich.

A1. Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, drehte er die Heizung runter.
A2. Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hatte er die Heizung runter gedreht.
A3. Zwei Stunden bevor er zu Bett ging, hat er die Heizung runter gedreht gehabt. (Regional, lediglich Verstärkung)
B1. Als er zu Bett ging, drehte er bereits die Heizung runter. (Logisch-physikalisch falsch, möglich wäre aber:
B1.1. Als im Bett lag, drehte er bereits die Heizung runter.   (Es hängt natürlich von der Heizung ab.)

B2. Als er zu Bett ging, hatte er bereits die Heizung runter gedreht.
B3. Als er zu Bett ging, hat er bereits die Heizung runter gedreht gehabt.


_


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt!"
(Verwendung in regionaler Umgangssprache, wie ich es verstehe):

Pragmatisch: "Wie kannst du das nicht wissen!"/"Wie konntest Du das nur missachten/vergessen!" (Es drückt einen stärkeren Vorwurf aus, als "Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!", es steht in stärkerer Verbindung mit dem Vorgang, um den es ging (der in dieser Form missglückt ist.)

Unterschied: 
"Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!" = Ich habe es dir irgendwann gesagt.
"Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt!" = Ich habe es dir gesagt, bevor du das, um was es geht, falsch gemacht hast."


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> PS: Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt!"
> (Verwendung in regionaler Umgangssprache, wie ich es verstehe):
> 
> Pragmatisch: "Wie kannst du das nicht wissen!"/"Wie konntest Du das nur missachten/vergessen!" (Es drückt einen stärkeren Vorwurf aus, als "Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!", es steht in stärkerer Verbindung mit dem Vorgang, um den es ging (der in dieser Form missglückt ist.)
> 
> Unterschied:
> "Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!" = Ich habe es dir irgendwann gesagt.
> "Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt!" = Ich habe es dir gesagt, bevor du das, um was es geht, falsch gemacht hast."


Das heißt, Du siehst das genauso wie ich, nämlich als Aspektmarkierung?


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Deshalb habe ich es immer standardsprachlich vermisst.

Ich halte es für eine gewisse Art eines vollendeten Aspektes. (Das habe ich schon in #1 geschrieben, als ich noch nach Erklärungen gesucht habe, wie man die Form nennt. Früher habe ich darauf nie Antworten bekommen, außer dass die Form falsch sei. Man kann aber schlecht nachschlagen, wenn man den Namen von dem Begriff nicht kennt, nach dem man sucht. Das war ein voller Erfolg.)

Ein Aspekt kann eine Aussage betonen/verstärken. Das hängt vom Kontext ab.

-------------------------------------
(edit) PS: Ein weiteres Beispiel, dass den Aspektcharakter zeigt:

Ich habe das gerade gemacht, als sich die Tür öffnete. = Während sich die Tür öffnete, machte ich das.

Ich habe das gerade gemacht gehabt, als sich die Tür öffnete. = Ich war gerade fertig damit, als sich die Tür öffnete.

2. PS:
In Österreich gehört der doppelte Perfekt zur normalen Umgangssprache.
Pressestimmen


----------



## Hutschi

Futur III
Pressestimmen
Die Futurzeiten: Dazu gehören das Futur I (ich werde es vergessen), das Futur II (ich werde es vergessen haben) und das Futur III (ich werde es vergessen gehabt haben).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich halte es für eine gewisse Art eines vollendeten Aspektes.


Nicht nur auf "eine gewisse Art" sonder ganz präzise. Darum heißt der Aspekt ja auch "Perfekt".


Hutschi said:


> Ein Aspekt kann eine Aussage betonen/verstärken. Das hängt vom Kontext ab.


Aspekte haben mit Verstärkungen nicht viel zu tun. Sie drücken Relationen aus, die anders als zeitlich sind, auch wenn diese natürlich zeitliche Implikationen haben. Der Perfekt-Aspekt drückt aus, dass eine Aktion abgeschlossen ist und beschreibt seine Konsequenzen. Wenn Du also geschrieben hast


Hutschi said:


> "Wie kannst du das nicht wissen!"/"Wie konntest Du das nur missachten/vergessen!"


Dann ist genau das die Essenz dessen, was der Perfekt-Aspekt aussagt, nämlich er macht eine Aussage über die Konsequenz, nämlich dass der andere es hättest wissen müssen und nicht über die Aktion des Sagens selbst.


Hutschi said:


> (edit) PS: Ein weiteres Beispiel, dass den Aspektcharakter zeigt:
> 
> Ich habe das gerade gemacht, als sich die Tür öffnete. = Während sich die Tür öffnete, machte ich das.
> 
> Ich habe das gerade gemacht gehabt, als sich die Tür öffnete. = Ich war gerade fertig damit, als sich die Tür öffnete.


Das ist der progressive Aspekt. Auch dieser fehlt im standarddeutschen Verbsystem, kann aber durch adverbiale hinzugefügt werden. Auch hier gibt es regionalsprachliche Grammatiken, die die Aspektunterscheidung explizit und zwingend machen. So steht im Rheinischen z.B. _Ich wasche das Auto_ (eventiv) in explizitem Kontrast zu _Ich bin das Auto am waschen_ (progressiv), während im Standarddeutschen _Ich wasche das Auto_ keine Aspektmarkierung trägt.

Es scheint in der Tat so, als würde das weitgehende Fehlen von Aspektmarkierungen im Standarddeutschen (nur Präteritum trägt dort eine eindeutige Aspektmarkierung, nämlich eventiv) lokal- und umgangssprachlich bisweilen als Defizit empfunden.


Hutschi said:


> Das war ein voller Erfolg.


Auch für mich war ist diese Diskussion ein Aha-Erlebnis. Mir war zwar schon aufgefallen, das da irgendwas anders ist (darum habe ich auch gleich von unterschiedlichen Schubladen gesprochen) aber erst Deine Fragen haben es bewirkt, dass ich mir damit auseinandersetzten musste, was nun eigentlich anders ist. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Umgangssprachlich wird das doppelte Perfekt zwar einerseits als Folge dialektaler Einflüsse gebildet, andererseits auch ganz simpel überregional zur ungrammatischen Verstärkung eingesetzt:
> 
> _Ich habe es dir doch gesagt!
> Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt! <Verstärkung, nicht Vorvergangenheit / nicht standardsprachlich>_


Ich glaube diesen Doppelperfekt und warum es sich nicht um Vorvergangenheit handelt haben wir mit vereinten Kräften m.E. jetzt schlüssig erklärt. Was mir noch nicht klar ist, ist der Unterschied zwischen
_Ich habe es dir doch gesagt gehabt!
Ich hatte es dir doch gesagt gehabt!_

Ich habe zwei Vermutungen:

Es ist einfach nur eine Verstärkung.
Die Aussagen werden kombiniert. D.h. die Form betont explizite _Vorzeitigkeit_ und _Perfektaspekt_. D.h. es geht immer noch darum, dass Du es hättest Wissen müssen, weil ich es Dir _gesagt gehabt habe_. Aber dazu tritt noch die zusätzliche Aussage, dass ich es dir schon _längst_ vorher _gesagt gehabt hatte_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich glaube diesen Doppelperfekt und warum es sich nicht um Vorvergangenheit handelt haben wir mit vereinten Kräften m.E. jetzt schlüssig erklärt.


Ja, ich finde die Erklärung auch schlüssig. Sehr gut!



berndf said:


> Die Aussagen werden kombiniert. D.h. die Form betont explizite _Vorzeitigkeit_ und _Perfektaspekt_.


Ich favorisiere diese Erklärung. Letztlich einfach der zusätzliche Aspekt in der Vorvergangenheit statt im Perfekt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, ich finde die Erklärung auch schlüssig. Sehr gut!
> 
> 
> Ich favorisiere diese Erklärung. Letztlich einfach der zusätzliche Aspekt in der Vorvergangenheit statt im Perfekt.


Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## perpend

Ich habe diese Form schon (mal) auf WR benutzt, und ich habe ein "E-Watschn" (Slang) gekriegt gehabt, kann ich euch sagen.  Ouch. Es war halb so schlimm.

Ich habe die Form in Bayern gelernt.

Heißt es, von der Diskussion her, dass es doch für normale Rede akzeptabel ist?

Bitte, bitte?


----------



## berndf

Ja klar. Die Form wird standardsprachlich auch abgelehnt. Das war ja genau Hutschis Problem. Die meisten Grammatiken ignorieren umgangssprachliche Formen und darum hat er nur "ist falsch" als Antwort gefunden aber keine ernsthafte grammatische Analyse.


----------



## perpend

Ist aber nicht der Sinn der Diskussion, dass es doch vielleicht, vielerseits in Deutschland verwendet wird?

Kann das die große Ablehnung sein?

EDIT: Sorry, Ich wollte Hutschi seiner Auffassung bestätigen.


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> Ist aber nicht der Sinn der Diskussion, dass es doch vielleicht, vielerseits in Deutschland verwendet wird?


Ich halte die Verwendung für mich umgangssprachlich nicht unbedingt selten und eher zunehmend. Mir rutscht in der Alltagssprache durchaus auch ab und zu mal ein _verstärkender_ Doppelperfekt raus. Als _Ersatz des Plusquamperfekts_ finde ich den doppelten Perfekt aber ziemlich unerträglich und eindeutig dialektal und für mich intuitiv als "auffallend falsch".

Es sind sich aber wohl alle einig, dass der Doppelperfekt nicht standardsprachlich ist und vor allem in geschriebener Sprache absolut unterlassen werden sollte. Das würde dann vielleicht die "E-Watschn" erklären.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Es sind sich aber wohl alle einig, dass der Doppelperfekt nicht standardsprachlich ist und vor allem in geschriebener Sprache absolut unterlassen werden sollte. Das würde dann vielleicht die "E-Watschn" erklären.



Weitgehend stimmen wir überein, aber ob es in schriftlicher Sprache unterlassen werden sollte, hängt weitgehend vom Kontext ab.

Beim Quellenstudium und mit Eurer Hilfe habe ich jetzt folgenden Stand:
*
Zusammenfassung:*
Die Form heißt  "doppelter Perfekt" bzw. "doppelter Imperfekt". Außerdem gibt es den Namen "Superperfekt".
Für die Zukunft habe ich den Namen "Futur III" gefunden, diese Form kommt parktisch kaum vor, sie unterliegt ähnliche Regeln.
_*
1. Standardsprachlichkeit*_
In den meisten Fällen ist die Form umgangssprachlich, regional wird sie besonders dort verwendet, wo es im Dialekt kein Präteritum gibt.
Standardsprachlich akzeptiert ist die Form, wenn es, wie beim Konjunktiv, keine entsprechende Form gibt.

_*2. Bedeutung:*_
Die Form gibt einen besonderen Aspekt des Perfekts bzw. Plusquamperfekts an, wenn er nicht bloße Ersatzform ist.

In manchen Fällen kann man sie vielleicht als verstärkend betrachten (Redundanz durch zusätzliche Hervorhebung der Abgeschlossenheit.) (Ich neige hier dazu, Kajjos Sprachgefühl zuzustimmen, zumal ich selbst das Gefühl habe, dass die Bedeutung der Vorzeitigkeit verstärkt wird, indem ein Aspekt der Vorvorzeitigkeit verwendet wird, auch wenn es durch Adverbien bereits bestimmt ist._ Bevor ich einkaufen ging, habe ich alles aufgeräumt gehabt._  -- _Bevor ich einkaufen ging, hatte ich bereits alles aufgeräumt gehabt, leider ist dann der Schrank umgekippt und ich musste von vorn beginnen_. Aspekt des Fertigseins wird hervorgehoben.

_*3. Verwendung:*_
Regional wird die Form in südlichen Dialektgebieten oft verwendet, vor allem als Ersatzform, aber auch als Aspekt-Form. Schriftlich sollte sie unterlassen werden, sofern sie nicht Umgangssprache (in Dialogen oder als Erzählung) darstellt oder standardsprachlich ist (siehe 1.).

Eine offene Frage:

Wie ist der Status in der Österreichischen und in der Schweizer hochdeutschen Standardsprache?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist der Status in der Österreichischen und in der Schweizer hochdeutschen Standardsprache?


Kein Unterschied zur deutschen Standardsprache in dieser Beziehung.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke an alle Mitwirkenden. Hat mir viel gebracht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Standardsprachlich akzeptiert ist die Form, wenn es, wie beim Konjunktiv, keine entsprechende Form gibt.


Ich halte diese Sichtweise für intellektuell irreführend. der Konjunktiv wird halt _ähnlich_ des Doppelperfekt gebildet -- ist ja aber eben ein Konjunktiv und kein Doppelperfekt. Es kommt nur ein Doppel-Partizip vor. Bitte lasse dich nicht von dem irreführenden Wikipedia-Aritkel hereinlegen: Ein Konjunktiv ist kein Doppelperfekt. 

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, würde aber klarer zusammenfassen: Doppelperfekt ist NICHT standardsprachlich.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Form heißt "doppelter Perfekt" bzw. "doppelter Imperfekt". Außerdem gibt es den Namen "Superperfekt".


Ein "doppelter Imperfekt" ist sie ganz, ganz sicher nicht, weil sie ja ein Perfekt ist, also das Gegenteil.


Kajjo said:


> Ich halte diese Sichtweise für intellektuell irreführend. der Konjunktiv wird halt _ähnlich_ des Doppelperfekt gebildet


Ja, die Dinge gehören zu verschiedenen Sprachen. _Doppelperfekt _als alternative Bildungsform des Plusquamperfekt ist Ober- und nicht Gemeindeutsch. Wenn wir über oberdeutsche Grammatik reden, ist es durchaus sinnvoll von einem Indikativ Plusquamperfekt und von einem Konjunktiv Plusquamperfekt zu reden.

Wenn man dies aber mit Standarddeutsch kontrastiert, ist, weil wir uns dann notwendigerweise im gemeindeutschen Rahmen befinden, eine solche Darstellung wahrscheinlich in der Tat nur irreführend, weil gemeindeutsch, wie wir hier ja herausgearbeitet haben, Doppelperfekt eben *keine *Ersatzform des Indikativ Plusquamperfekt ist, sondern eine eigenständige Verbform, während es sich bei dem mit zwei perfekt Partizipien gebildete Konjunktivform tatsächlich um einen Konjunktiv Plusquamperfekt handelt.


Kajjo said:


> Doppelperfekt ist NICHT standardsprachlich.


Sie ist aber eine interessante Innovation. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich auch standardsprachlich durchsetzen wird. Derzeit ist sie aber tatsächlich eindeutig nicht-standardsprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann stimme ich hier zu, bitte aber, es in Wikipedia zu korrigieren. Ich würde es selber machen, aber meine Kenntnisse sind hier am Anfang.
Vielleicht: Eine ähnliche Form wird im Konjunktiv verwendet ... oder so.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Sie ist aber eine interessante Innovation. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich auch standardsprachlich durchsetzen wird. Derzeit ist sie aber tatsächlich eindeutig nicht-standardsprachlich.


Das stimmt. Wir können nur abwarten...


----------



## Hutschi

... immerhin eine mehrere hundert Jahre alte Innovation.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> ... immerhin eine mehrere hundert Jahre alte Innovation.


Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Die spezielle Art der Verwendung, die wir hier diskutiert haben - und *das* war mit _Innovation _gemeint -, scheint relativ neu, vielleicht dreißig Jahre.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Herausbildung doppelter Perfektbildungen im Deutschen in diachroner Perspektive: Ein Ansatz zur Klärung der Entstehung und Entwicklung von Doppelperfekt und Doppelplusquamperfekt im Indikativ (Christine Porath: Die Herausbildung doppelter Perfektbildungen im Deutschen in diachroner Perspektive)

(Hier findet man eine Reihe Belegstellen für ältere Nutzungen. Außerdem sah ich im Inhaltsverzeichnis, dass die von uns gefundenen Bedeutungen alle enthalten sind, einschließlich Aspekt und Verstärkung, je nach Kontext und konkreter Anwendung.)


----------



## perpend

Ich traute mir es nicht zu sagen, aber wenn ich die Konstruktion seit 25 Jahren kenne (als Ausländer), kann es sich nicht um eine Sache mit 30-jährigem Datum gehen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> (Hier findet man eine Reihe Belegstellen für ältere Nutzungen. Außerdem sah ich im Inhaltsverzeichnis, dass die von uns gefundenen Bedeutungen alle enthalten sind, einschließlich Aspekt und Verstärkung, je nach Kontext und konkreter Anwendung.)


Vielen Dank, ich schaue es mir an. Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch eine Literaturstelle:
Die doppelten Perfektbildungen im Deutschen: Eine diachrone Untersuchung
By Isabel Buchwald-Wargenau
Die doppelten Perfektbildungen im Deutschen

Hier wird bezweifelt, dass die "Präteritumschwundhypothese" stimme. (Es werden weitere Hypothesen angeführt.)

Außerdem werden Formen erwähnt, wie: "..., ehe er ein Pferd gehabt." (ohne "hat") - Das Beispiel ist von mir, im Buch stehen eine Reihe Beispiele. "Sobald man erfahren gehabt, dass der Bote angelanget sei". (S.82)  Das verwendet "gehabt" als einfachen Perfekt (ohne hat).

Ich habe es noch nicht gelesen, sehe aber auch Analogiebildung als mögliche Ursache:

Ehe er ein Pferd gehabt hat.
Ehe er gegessen gehabt hat.

Auf Seite 24 werden als Deutungen beschrieben: vergangen, vorvergangen, vorvorvergangen (Jeweils verschiedene Autoren.)

Ich selbst habe in meiner Kindheit solche Formen oft verwendet, mir sie aber weitgehend abgewöhnt, weil sie in der Schule verpönt waren, habe sie aber nie vergessen (gehabt).
Das ist 50 Jahre her.

Genau weil sie verpönt waren, wurden sie wohl lange auch nicht linguistisch untersucht.

Interessant:
Man findet bereits Konjugationstabellen:

essen: German Conjugation Table



> German conjugation tables
> Konjunktiv I Perfekt II Aktiv (Umgangssprache)
> ich habe gegessen gehabt
> ...
> Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt II Aktiv (Umgangssprache)
> ich hätte gegessen gehabt
> ...



Hier ist die Bezeichnung "Perfekt II".


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hier wird bezweifelt, dass die "Präteritumschwundhypothese" stimme. (Es werden weitere Hypothesen angeführt.)


Nun, manchmal wollen Autoren auch nur viel schreiben, um sich selbst zu rechtfertigen... Ich sehe es so, dass es _mehrere_ Gründe für die Verwendung von Doppelperfekt gibt und einer dieser Gründe ist sicherlich auch der Präteritumsschwund -- zumindest ist es frappierend, dass beide Effekte in der Häufigkeit des Auftretens doch stark korrelieren.


Hutschi said:


> "Sobald man erfahren gehabt, dass der Bote angelanget sei". (S.82) Das verwendet "gehabt" als einfachen Perfekt (ohne hat).


Diese Beispiele sind doch allenfalls historisch, haben aber für die zeitgenössische Alltagssprache keinerlei Relevanz. Aus heutiger Sicht sind diese Sätze nicht standardsprachlich. Insofern finde ich solche Sätze als Argument mehr als fragwürdig.


Hutschi said:


> Ich habe es noch nicht gelesen, sehe aber auch Analogiebildung als mögliche Ursache:
> Ehe er ein Pferd gehabt hat.
> Ehe er gegessen gehabt hat.


Ja, diese Hypothese habe ich ja schon #7 zur Diskussion gestellt. Sie wurde leider weitestgehend ignoriert.


Hutschi said:


> Man findet bereits Konjugationstabellen:


Das wiederum ist ziemlich absurd und irreführend. Da sieht man mal, wie manche Autoren versuchen, Sprache zu verändern anstatt zu analysieren.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Diese Beispiele sind doch allenfalls historisch, haben aber für die zeitgenössische Alltagssprache keinerlei Relevanz. Aus heutiger Sicht sind diese Sätze nicht standardsprachlich. Insofern finde ich solche Sätze als Argument mehr als fragwürdig.


Ein Argument zu Klärung der Historie soll fragwürdig sein, weil es historisch ist? Ich muss zugeben, dass sich diese Logik nicht so ganz verstehe. Wieso ist moderne Standardsprachlichkeit in dem Zusammenhang relevant?



Kajjo said:


> Das wiederum ist ziemlich absurd und irreführend. Da sieht man mal, wie manche Autoren versuchen, Sprache zu verändern anstatt zu analysieren.


Das sehe ich im Prinzip ähnlich. Nur leider ist die Bezeichnung _Konjunktiv II doppeltes Pluquamperfekt _ für _ich hätte gegessen gehabt_ tatsächlich verbreitet. Ich fände auch _Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt_ richtiger, weil diese Form eben semantisch die Konjunktiv II-Form des normalen Indikativ Plusquamperfekts ist. Aber offenbar schlägt hier Morphologie Semantik.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Diese Beispiele sind doch allenfalls historisch, haben aber für die zeitgenössische Alltagssprache keinerlei Relevanz. Aus heutiger Sicht sind diese Sätze nicht standardsprachlich. Insofern finde ich solche Sätze als Argument mehr als fragwürdig.
> 
> ...



Sie sollen ja zeigen, wie die Formen entstanden sein könnten. Es ist in dieser Form ebenfalls ein "einfacher" Perfekt, der heute außerhalb historischer Werke und Poesie fast verschwunden ist. 


#7: 


> _Er ist gesund gewesen. <_von _gesund sein>
> *Er ist gegangen gewesen. <_von _gegangen sein>_
> 
> _Er hat es erledigt. <_von _erledigen>
> *Er hat es erledigt gehabt. <_von _erledigt haben>_
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Ich denke, dass das die Form entweder mit erzeugt oder zumindest gestützt hat.

Ich denke, ich selber habe hier als Schüler keinen großen Unterschied gesehen und mir die Form so erklärt, zumal ich aus südlicheren Gegenden stamme und sie für mich "normal" war, bis ich nach Sachsen kam.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier ein Satz, wo die Formen nicht austauschbar sind. 

Ich habe die Kartoffeln geschält gehabt, als es klingelte. (umgangssprachlich) = Ich war fertig damit, als es klingelte. (standardsprachlich)
Ich habe die Kartoffeln geschält, als es klingelte. = Ich war dabei, sie zu schälen.


----------

